# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل رو مخ در ثبت نام کنکور 98 / نظام وظیفه!!! / لطفا بیاین

## irani7878

سلام بچه ها وقتتون خوش...!
من واقعا نمیدونمستم ثبت نام کنکور اینقدر دنگ و فنگ داره...خسته شدم... :Yahoo (19): 
بچه ها من امسال معافیت تحصیلی دارم تا مهر سال 98...تویه کدهای بخش نظام وظیفه کدوم رو باید بزنم خواهشا راهنمایی کنید...باید کد 3 یعنی معافیت موقت هولوگرام دار(کفالت یا پزشکی...) رو بزنم یا کد دیگه ای!!!؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*من موندم چرا نمی ريد کافی نت برای ثبت نام*

----------


## irani7878

> *من موندم چرا نمی ريد کافی نت برای ثبت نام*


نمیدونم واقعا راست میگی

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام بچه ها وقتتون خوش...!
> من واقعا نمیدونمستم ثبت نام کنکور اینقدر دنگ و فنگ داره...خسته شدم...
> بچه ها من امسال معافیت تحصیلی دارم تا مهر سال 98...تویه کدهای بخش نظام وظیفه کدوم رو باید بزنم خواهشا راهنمایی کنید...باید کد 3 یعنی معافیت موقت هولوگرام دار(کفالت یا پزشکی...) رو بزنم یا کد دیگه ای!!!؟؟


شما معافیت تحصیلی داری، اون برای کسایی هست که میرن معافیت دائم میگیرن! که یه مدت قبل از اینکه دائم بشه، معافیت موقت میدن بهشون
شما اگه دانش آموزی کد 5 رو بزن، اگه فارغ‌التحصیلی کد 6 رو بزن!

----------


## irani7878

> شما معافیت تحصیلی داری، اون برای کسایی هست که میرن معافیت دائم میگیرن! که یه مدت قبل از اینکه دائم بشه، معافیت موقت میدن بهشون
> شما اگه دانش آموزی کد 5 رو بزن، اگه فارغ‌التحصیلی کد 6 رو بزن!


اقا ممنونتم من...لطف کردی واقعا...یه وسالم بپرسم ممنون میشم الان جواب بدید چون الان توی فرم هستم...من سال پیش اولین کنکورم بود ولی یه درس رو موندم و امسال دی پاس کردم...الان باید تاریخ کسب مدرک دیپلم رو چی بزنم؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اقا ممنونتم من...لطف کردی واقعا...یه وسالم بپرسم ممنون میشم الان جواب بدید چون الان توی فرم هستم...من سال پیش اولین کنکورم بود ولی یه درس رو موندم و امسال دی پاس کردم...الان باید تاریخ کسب مدرک دیپلم رو چی بزنم؟


والا این تاریخِ از همه رو مخ تره! همه جا فقط سال اخذ دیپلم و پیش رو زده! منم نمیدونم تاریخ دقیق رو از کجا باید پیدا کنم!
شما علی الحساب یه چیزی بزن، بعدا ویرایش میکنی

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان ثبت نام پيچيدس
اگر كد محل ها رو اشتباه بزنيد 
يا هر چيو اشتباه بزنيد
ممكنه نتونيد كنكور بديد
من به شخصه ميخوام برم مدرسه سابقم بگم برام ثبت نام كنه حدود ٢٠ تومنم بايد اضافه بدم بخاطر حق الزحمه مسئول ولي ارزششو داره كه خيالم راحت باشه
اگر ميريد كافي نت هم خيلي مواظب باشيد طرف از سر باز نكنه و اشتباه شده باشه 
موفق باشيد همگي

----------


## amirhossien000

سلام دوستان...من غیرانتفاعی هستم و میخوام بعد ازنتایج انصراف بدم کدوم کد رو بزنم؟؟

----------


## milad1998

سلام دوستان. من دانشجوی کارشناسی پیام نور هستم و میخام شهریور98 یعنی بعد از اومدن نتایج قبولی انصراف بدم. کد 12 رو باید بزنم؟؟
بعضیا میگن باید3 رو بزنم

----------


## artim

کد نظام وظیفه فقط جنبه اماری داره پس اگه کد دقیق اتون رو پیدا نکردین نزدیک ترین کد به خودتون رو بزنید و اصلا هم نگران نباشین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط جنبه اماری داره

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام دوستان...من غیرانتفاعی هستم و میخوام بعد ازنتایج انصراف بدم کدوم کد رو بزنم؟؟


۱۲

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام دوستان. من دانشجوی کارشناسی پیام نور هستم و میخام شهریور98 یعنی بعد از اومدن نتایج قبولی انصراف بدم. کد 12 رو باید بزنم؟؟
> بعضیا میگن باید3 رو بزنم


۱۲

----------

